# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  niskie ciśnienie krwi, zawroty głowy itp

## ewela1238

Witam, postanowiłam skierować mój problem na forum, polega on na tym, że mam dosyć niskie ciśnienie, dziś rano było 106/68, a wczoraj wieczorem, po ćwiczeniach no i chwili odpoczynku było 101/71, niby to nie jest bardzo mało ale się nie dobrze czuje, mam mdłości, zawroty głowy, co jest uciążliwe, i moje pytanie, co zrobić aby je zwiększyć. Kawa niestety odpada, bo mam problemy z brzuchem po niej. Jeszcze jedno pytanie, takie same rzeczy, czyli zawroty głowy, mdłości mam także po tym jak zjem za dużo np witaminy C, po pomarańczach, dużych jabłkach, (miałam tak także po tabletkach na gardło z witaminą C), swego czasu próbowałam "tabletek witaminowych", ale niestety też nie mogę, bo później takie same objawy.
Mam nadzieję że coś się na to poradzi  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam Ewelina

----------


## Marcin222

Może miałaś styczność z jakimś alergenem na który jesteś wrażliwa? Lekki wstrząs anafilaktyczny mógłby mieć takie objawy (obniżone ciśnienie, złe samopoczucie, zawroty głowy, mdłości).

Skoro kawa odpada to może spróbuj tabletek z kofeiną

Ewentualnie taurynę

Też pobudzają i podwyższają ciśnienie krwi.

Co do Twojego treningu - nie suplementujesz czasem arganiny lub jej form typu AAKG (ewentualnie koktaili, suplementów zawierających ją) - powodują waskularyzację (poszerzenie się) naczyń krwionośnych, a to powoduje spadek ciśnienia krwi.

Co do tabletek witaminowych - sugeruję je połykać podczas obfitego obiadu. Nie powinno się nic łykać na pusty żołądek - często daje takie efekty. Owoce na pusty żołądek, też mogą wywołać taką reakcję jak opisujesz.

----------


## ewela1238

oj za dużo powiedziane trening poprostu ćwiczę żeby lepiej się czuć, (chociaż zastanawiam się nad zaczęciem ćwiczeń na siłowni). Dziękuję bardzo za odpowiedź, jest bardzo pomocna, i chyba trzeba będzie zrobić testy na alergeny  :Smile:

----------


## Marcin222

Nie ma sprawy  :Smile: 

Treningi na siłowni też dobra rzecz, ale proponuję wpierw ustabilizować ciśnienie.

Testy alergiczne zawsze warto zrobić, bezpieczniej wiedzieć na co jesteśmy uczuleni. A i tu może okazać się przyczyna dolegliwości.

Ludzie, którzy trenują sporty typu biegi (przez dłuższy czas) mają obniżone ciśnienie (niższe ciśnienie = wolniejsze męczenie się organizmu i jest to formą adaptacji się ciała), ale takie osoby nie odczuwają żadnych dolegliwości przez to, a wręcz przeciwnie, dobrze się czują na co dzień i lepiej znoszą treningi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja się leczę na nadcisnienie od ok. 3 lat mialem skoki do wysokich wartosci (najwyzsze 220/150 ) ale od ponad miesiąca moje cisnienie sie obnizyło i miewam często poniżej 100/70 ,lekarz twierdzi ze to dobrze , ale to dla mnie i tak dziwne. Tak się zastanawiam czy to nie oznacza jakiejs innej choroby

----------


## urtica

O, to ja się podepnę, ponieważ okresowo mam podobny problem - niskie ciśnienie, zawroty głowy i słabość (zwłaszcza do poludnia, zdarza się, że nie mogę ustać na nogach). 
I tu zaczynają się schody - mam za wysokie tętno, więc nie mogę przyjmować leków podnoszących ciśnienie przez przyspieszenie tętna (czyli większości), pić kawy i napojów z tauryną, adrenaliną itd.  Uprawianie sportu raczej odpada z powodu problemów ze stawami. 
Czy ktoś ma jeszcze pomysł jak podnieść ciśnienie?  (bo zdarzyło mi się już kiedyś dojść do absurdalnej sytuacji, kiedy chcąc pojechać na egzamin w południe, musiałam rano wstać, wziąć prysznic, wypić butelkę wody, poćwiczyć... i ciśnienie wynosiło 100/60, a ja ledwo dałam radę dojść na przystanek autobusowy...)

----------


## mihaha

A niskie ciśnienie macie zdiagnozowane ogólnie czy tylko w pozycji siedzącej? Ja mam np ortostatyczne spadki ciśnienia, najwyższe mam na leżąco. Wyszło to przypadkiem jak byłam w ciąży i po porodzie. Tętno na leżąco mam około 70 i ciśnienie normalne/podwyższone, jak siedzę tętno około 80 a ciśnienie około 110/65 a jak stoję to aparat mi wariuje i nie może zmierzyć coś około 90/60 pokazuje ale bywało że miałam 80/55. Serducho wtedy bije szzyyybko, ale nie czuję się jakoś mega źle - czasem tylko martwię się o te tętno raczej - czy serducho się nie męczy za bardzo gdy tak pika. Ja właśnie zawsze myślałam że mam niskie ciśnienie a tu okazuje się że to hipotonia ortostatyczna. Czy ktoś ma podobny problem? Chętnie pociągnę temat.

----------


## Andy

Niskie ciśnienie miałam od zawsze ale gdy doszlam do 80/55(3 lata temu) to juz było b. zle. Ale okazuje się ze jest POMOC.
ŚWIEZY SOK Z BURAKA. Tak!!!! pomogło!!!. Zaczęłam od 3/4 szklanki 2 x dziennie potem juz tylko raz dziennie i w miare upływu czasu coraz rzadziej.
Pierwsze objawy, ze to dziala mialam juz po ... 5 dniach. Po miesiacu juz normalnie funkcjonowalam. Niestety jak sie polepszyło to zarzuciłam. Teraz własnie musze wracac do buraczka bo znow siadlo. Postanawiam ze jak juz wyjde na prosta to 1-2 x w tyg bede sobie robila sok  zjednego buraka na podtrzymanie.
Mozna dodawac sok z jablka, selera by przelamać smak buraczany. 

Mile Panie nie wierzycie? Ja tez jak o tym przeczytalam na jakiejs anglojezycznje stronie w necie nie uwierzylam ale zainwestowalam w sokowyrzymalke i kg burakow. I ZADZIAŁAŁO. Najlepiej zainwestowane 200 PLN

----------


## Roman50

mi na skoki ciśnienia pomógł rezonator biofotonowy, wczesniej brałem leki, ale mało mi to pomagało, rezonator kupiłem za namową żony i powiem że podziało to na mnie.

----------


## kamil87t

Sen obfity posiłek zmiana pozycji, wysoka temperatura to czynniki wpływające na zmniejszenie ciśnienie, musisz uważać na to i spróbować je zoptymalizować

----------


## eowina1

rozumiem, że jest Pan handlowcem, bo to  cudnie drogie oszustwo. Wstydziłby się Pan, jak można wykorzystywać ludzi chorych i niejednokrotnie biednych!!!!!!!!!!!Gdzie moralność?

----------


## eowina1

to wiadomość dla Romana 50

----------


## karolina p

Konsultacja lekarska, a także szczegółowe badania są  wskazane, gdy spadki cisnieia powtarzają się i towarzyszą im takie objawy, jak uczucie duszności. Dodatkowym sygnałem do niepokoju przy niskim ciśnieniu jest przyspieszony puls (ponad 100 uderzeń serca na minutę w spoczynku).
Jeśli kiedykolwiek chorowałeś na nadciśnienie, jesteś po zawale, czy masz problemy z krążeniem, a teraz dokucza ci niedociśnienie, nie zwlekaj z wizytą u lekarza, najlepiej kardiologa. Ja osobiście polecam Med Pro w Zgierzu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie ciągle stawiano złą diagnozę dlatego zrezygnowałam z państwowej opieki medycznej. Dopiero w Centrum Kardiologii w Józefowie udzielono mi pomocy. Polecam

----------


## bata

Dość długą gwarancję ma ciśnieniomierz naramienny desktop GERATHERM. Można było przedłużyć do 5 lat i skorzystałem z tego. Sterowanie jest bardzo łatwe, oprogramowanie po polsku, fajny design, ogólnie mogę polecić.

----------


## Olek

Ciśnienie musisz przede wszystkim badać regularnie, żeby nie dopuszczać do takiego niskiego. Ja na przykład mam fajne ciśnieniomierze stąd megamedic.pl/cisnieniomierze i są bardzo dokładne. Po drugie, jak zobaczysz, że spada, dobrze jest zjeść kostkę czekolady, poćwiczyć, to wszystko podnosi ciśnienie. Jak nie możesz pić kawy to spróbuj zieloną herbatę. Parzona krótko ma właściwości pobudzające, długo - usypiające, czego w przypadku twoich dolegliwości, nie polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dokladnie chcialem napisac to samo co Olek, doby i dokladny cisnieniomierz to podstawa, ja korzystam z diagnostic dm 400 ihb, z tych sa tez bardzo dobre

----------


## zullluu

Dużą gwarancję dostałem na ciśnieniomierz Senior Sanity, bo aż 5 lat. Parę osób mi ten model polecało i jak na razie się sprawdza. Szybko i precyzyjnie mierzy ciśnienie, ma bardzo czytelny i duży wyświetlacz, a w sumie dużo nie zapłaciłem.

----------


## sylka33

Myśmy zainwestowali z mężem w ciśnieniomierz Senior firmy Sanity. Na razie nie mamy zastrzeżeń. Rzeczywiście prosta obsługa, szybki pomiar, wyświetlacz przejrzysty, wynik widać jak na dłoni, nie trzeba przez szkło powiększające odczytywać.

----------


## geralt33

Szybko mierzy ciśnieniomierz Simple. Przy okazji nie uciska tak ręki jak inne aparatury tego typu. W tym akurat modelu jest 60 ostatnich pomiarów w pamięci, więc można sobie porównać jak się ciśnienie kształtowało w ostatnim czasie.

----------


## natall

W moim przypadku dobrym zakupem był ciśnieniomierz Senior. Konkretnie to chodzi mi o sprzęt od Sanity. Nie kosztuje jakoś specjalnie dużo, a jest bardzo łatwy i wygodny w użytku. Mankiet nie wykręca ręki podczas mierzenia, wyświetlacz jest duży i podświetlany, a samo sterowanie to kwestia dwóch kliknięć.

----------


## znajdzlekarza

Nie widze innego rozwiazania jak tylko udac sie na wizyte do kardiologa. Powinnas zrobic sobie szczegolowe badania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w temacie ciśnieniomierz to dobre sa na pewno od diagnosis, ja mam w domu diagnostic dm 300 ihb, dobrze mierzy. generalnie warto sobie regularnie mierzyc i kontrolowac czy wszystko jest ok

----------


## ujertt

Całkiem fajnie się sprawdza ciśnieniomierz automatyczny od Sanity, jaki zamawiałem internetowo niedawno. Szybko mierzy, nie miażdży ręki, dostałem na niego 5 lat gwarancji. Model nazywa się Senior.

----------


## lili_8

Sorki, ze tak trochę nie w temacie, ale wiecie gdzie w Poznaniu można zrobić EKG o każdej porze dnia i nocy? Musze wykonać to badanie a nie mam takiej możliwości w ciągu dnia… podobno Certus ma taka mozwliwosc. Ktoś cos wie? bede wdzieczna za szybka odpowiedz

----------


## iwona8989

Koniecznie musisz badać ciśnienie krwi i to regularnie, jesli chodzi o aparat do mierzenia ciśnienia ja  używam diagnosis.pl 
Poleciła mi go Pani w aptece no i nie pomyliła się. Dobzre mi się go uzywa, ma dobry wyświetlacz, jest bezbłędny w swoich wynikach, pokazuje puls, nie zamieniłabym go na żaden inny!

----------


## rostt

Jestem zadowolony z tego jak pracuje model Simple Sanity. Szybko mierzy ciśnienie, już podczas napełniania mankietu, więc nie uciska tak ręki jak niektóre tańsze, czy starsze urządzenia. Akurat moja żona jest z tego faktu bardzo zadowolona, bo ma delikatną rękę i wcześniejszy ciśnieniomierz to jej robił małe kuku.

----------


## eżaba

Maiałam podobnie, też niskie ciśnienie. Przez pewnien czas czułam się dobrze, ale potem doszły zawroty głowy, osłabienie, szybciej się meczyłam. Okazało się, że to anemia. Walczę z nią, ale ciśnienie mierzę codziennie rano i wieczorem, bo kwestia ciśnienia to niekoniecznie sprawka anemii. Udaj się do lekarza i kontroluj cisnienie. I tak, to prawda, też mam ciśnieniomierz z Diagnosis i jest bardzo dobry  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam dziwne dretwienie bol lewej reki jakby taka ciezka reka sie robila. czy to jest problem z sercem czy ja tylko panikuje??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam podobny problem i niewiem co to moze byc moze to przesilenie albo za duzo kawy tylko mnie martwi to bo jest weekend i niewiem co mam robic a czytalam na innych forach to to moze byc serce. boje sie strasznie. u mnie jeszcze jest tak ze przechodzi raz cieplo a raz zimno w reku albo piecze miejscami. i wczesniej mialam klocia miedzy reka a sercem w gornej czesci czyli miedzy pacha a piersia. moze ktos cos doradzi. i powiem ze mam 24 lata.???

----------


## jagnadanuta

Ja mierzę ciśnienie urządzeniem Simple marki Sanity. Nie jest to jakiś wybitnie zaawansowany ciśnieniomierz ale mi wystarcza w stu procentach. Mały, poręczny, można spakować w etui i zabrać ze sobą gdziekolwiek bez dźwigania. Dobra cena, długa gwarancja bo na 36 miesięcy a nie rok czy dwa.

----------

